# X-Type / Evolve DH



## Peter Lustig (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem im Innenlagerbereich.
Fahre ein VP free mit X-Type Innenlager und Evolve DH Kurbeln.

Problem:
Im Wiegetritt ist ein Knacken zu hören.
Wenn ich im Sitzen trete nicht. D.h. nur wenn ich Druck auf die Kurbel gebe.
Dass das Knacken aus dem Kurbel/ Innenlagerbereich kommt ist ziemlich sicher: Ich habe das Innenlager schon mehrmals komplett demontiert, gesäubert und gefettet. Danach läuft es ca. 5-10min geräuschfrei, bis das Knacken wieder auftaucht...
Jemand nen Plan woran das liegen kann? Habe bestimmt schon 3mal alles demontiert, aber das Problem kommt jedes mal wieder....

Danke für eure Hilfe!!
Gruß Michi


----------



## Darth Happy (20. Juli 2009)

Kenn ich. Mein neues Gefährt (mit der Ride XC X-Type) hat am Anfang kein solches Geräusch von sich gegeben; jetzt aber schon. Das erste Mal hab ichs nach der zweiten Ausfahrt gemacht, bei ner geschätzten Laufzeit von 3km. Und zwar nicht nur im Wiegetritt, sondern auch beim normalen Reintreten. Ich geb zu, ich geb manchmal schon saftig Gas, aber das Knacken tritt ja auch bei wirklich schwachem Treten auf. Und meine alte, im Vergleich zur neuen ziemlich günstige Shimano-Kurbel musste das fast 5 Jahre mitmachen.

Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass das an meinem Rahmen liegt (das Geräusch ist schwer zu orten). Ich bin mir ebenfalls relativ sicher, dass es aus dem Tretlagerbereich kommt.

Woran liegt das denn jetzt? Schmutz vielleicht (wär komisch, weil in den ersten Tagen hat mein Rad nur ein bisschen Staub gesehen)?


Danke schon im Voraus.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lustig (21. Juli 2009)

hab mich mal durchs forum gequält....ist anscheinend öfter so bei x-type, dass die innenlager schnell den geist aufgeben....
bei der neuen serie soll es besser sein..hab mir jetzt die atlas fr mit x-type dh bestellt...wenn das wieder nich hällt, kommt das keramik gelagerte von hope rein...
gruß michi


----------



## blaubaer (22. Juli 2009)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> Jemand nen Plan woran das liegen kann? Habe bestimmt schon 3mal alles demontiert, aber das Problem kommt jedes mal wieder....
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe!!
> Gruß Michi


 

muss nicht unbedingt am innenlager liegen, 
hatte ähnliches bei meinem X-Type / Deus Kurbeln, das knacken lag daran dass sich die kurbel löste, bei mir hatte ich die distanz ringe (1mm kunststoff rot oder schwarz) zum einstellen der kettenline falsch montiert oder zuviele montiert 
auf der einten seite einen weggelassen und kurbel anziehen bis etwa 40Nm erreicht sind und das problem war behoben.


----------

